

 A Look Back at HelpSpot’s First 6 Months of Sales - prakash
http://www.userscape.com/blog/index.php/site/a_look_back_at_helpspots_first_6_months_of_sales/

======
motoko
PG: "I admit it's odd, but there are no suspicious statistical patterns in the
voting. If it's a ring, it's a new one."

How odd now?

(for those of you following along:
[http://www.userscape.com/blog/index.php/site/comments/a_look...](http://www.userscape.com/blog/index.php/site/comments/a_look_back_at_helpspots_first_6_months_of_sales/)
is also at the top of news.yc atm)

UPDATE: Oh sweet, now THIS version is number one! 62 votes and I am the only
comment!

~~~
DenisM
We're starved for DATA. Any factual data will do well.

------
drusenko
HelpSpot is what Weebly uses to handle our support requests... We've been VERY
happy with it so far.

------
matthewking
Very interesting, it's good of him to open up information like this.

Id personally be very interested to hear about people's lives _after_
launching a start up. Even if the success is just to replace their 9-5
earnings and be their own boss.

After all, that's what we all dream of right?

Still it's very inspiring.

------
inovica
I agree that it looks a bit suspicious but the content is still interesting.
Its a few years old now, so he's not giving any information to his competitors
that will hurt him, so good for him. There is something similar here from
Ultraedit:

<http://www.ultraedit.com/company/IDM_full_story.html>

